# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2005 >  SQL Profiler Privileges

## mindscape

Hi!

As a Database Developer (previously DBA), I am now working in an environment where I typically need access to the sp_who and SQL Profiler utilities.

I was informed by one of the DBA's that I couldn't access these utilites without having the sysadmin role, which is totally contrary to what I remember when I was serving as a DBA.

So just for clarification and a sanity check, is not the following true under both SQL 2005/2008?  :Confused: 

The ONLY right that needs to be granted to a user to have access to the SQL Profiler is the ALTER TRACE privilege. 
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms187611.aspx

The sp_who and sp_who2 utilities don’t require sysadmin either, ONLY the VIEW SERVER STATE permission. 
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms174313.aspx

I have the links provided by MS for what I believe to be true but further affirmation from a current DBA would be much appreciated. Just humor me please!!!

Thanks

----------


## skhanal

You are correct on both accounts.

----------


## mindscape

Thank you so much skhanal!
I have also bookmarked the link you provided and will use it as a future resource.

Have a good one!!!  :Smilie:

----------

